# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Nhật ký Chuyến đi  "hành xác"  ở  sapa

## hangnt

Sau đây tôi xin kể lại chuyến đi :hành xác" trên sapa của tôi  :batting eyelashes: 

Như thường lệ hè đã tới và cũng là mùa du lịch. Không nằm ngoài cuộc chơi công ty tôi tổ chức du lịch và năm nay điểm đến là Sapa. Tôi cũng chỉ nghe tới Sapa qua lời kể của những người đã đi đến đó chứ chưa lần nào đặt chân đến Sapa cảm giác cũng có chút hồi hộp và tò mò. Đúng 19h tối thứ năm cả công ty tập trung ở Ga Trần Quý Cáp trên mặt ai đấy cũng thể hiện rõ sự háo hức. Đúng giờ cả công ty lên tàu cảm giác khi lên tàu đó là không khí nóng bức ngột ngạt ai cũng thấy khó chịu và tôi cũng vậy, sau một hồi tôi cũng tìm thấy chỗ của mình và một lúc sau tàu chuyển bánh. Công ty tôi mua vé ngồi mềm điều hòa nhưng mà tiếc là hôm đó cái điều hoa toa của tôi nó lại bị hỏng nên ai cũng thấy nóng  :Frown: . Phải một lúc anh nhân viên tàu mới gọi người sửa và điều hòa toa tôi đã chạy mọi người cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn. Màn đêm buông xuông và mọi người đã tắt đèn đi ngủ nhưng tôi vẫn không ngủ được chắc là do tôi chưa quen với việc ngồi ghế để ngủ (mặc dù là ghế mềm). Cuối cùng tôi cũng chợp mắt được và ngủ nhưng cứ mỗi lần tàu dừng chân ở ga mới thì tôi lại bị đánh thức. Hơn 4h sáng thì chúng tôi đã tới được Lào Cai đúng là một hành trình dài. Sau khi đặt chân đến Lào Cai công ty tôi đã thuê xe ô tô để đi vào sapa với mức giá khá hợp lý 50k/1 người, tôi đã từng nghe đứa bạn kể con đường vào sapa rất ngoằn ngèo khó đi và nguy hiểm và tôi cũng có chút sợ hãi hơn nữa tôi lại là người say xe nên tôi lại càng lo lắng hơn mọi người. Tôi ngồi ghế đầu và cảm nhận của tôi đó là không khí ở sapa rất thoáng và dễ chịu. Quang cảnh sapa vào sáng sớm thật là đẹp và huyền ảo tôi cũng ngạc nhiên là tôi không bị say xe và ngồi ngắm cảnh từ lào cai cho tới lúc ô tô trở chúng tôi vào khách sạn chúng tôi đã thuê. RiversideII tên khách sạn chúng tôi thuê trước khách sạn là cái hồ nhìn rất thoáng và đẹp  :Embarrassment: 


 Cả đoàn chúng tôi ai cũng có chút mệt mỏi vì phải trải qua một hành trình dài từ tàu rồi ô tô nên ai cũng muốn về phòng nghỉ ngơi một chút rồi mới đi thăm thú sapa. Phòng khách sạn của chúng tôi cũng gọi là tạm được có wifi, tivi, nóng lạnh,...Từ phòng chúng tôi có thể nhìn ra hồ trước mắt.

 Sau khi về phòng cất đồ đạc chúng tôi đi ăn sáng, chúng tôi có nghe tới đồ nướng ở sapa và định đi ăn nhưng cuối cùng chúng tôi lại quyết định đi ăn cháo lòng, chúng tôi đi vòng ra phía bên kia hồ và tới một tiệm bán đủ món từ cháo lòng, bún, phở, thịt chó,…Món cháo lòng ở đây ăn cũng tạm được và khác ở HN rất nhiều, ăn xong chúng tôi về phòng tắm rửa nghỉ ngơi. 12h trưa Chúng tôi đi ăn trưa, nhà hàng chúng tôi chọn là nhà hàng anh dũng 

Nhà hàng này cũng khá ngon, giá cả lại phù hợp nên quán có vẻ đông khách hơn các quán xung quanh  :dance: 


Bác Điều vẫn hăng say oánh chén mặc dù thức ăn trên bàn đã cạn kiệt trước sự tấn công của anh em công ty tôi  :dance: 


Sự hả hê của anh hiếu sau bữa ăn no nê  :hehe: 
Ngoài các món có trong thực đơn ra thì quán anh Dũng có một đặc sản khá ngon đó là món ruốc cá hồi, món này theo lời kể của chủ quán rất có lợi cho các mẹ mang thai và em nhỏ giá cũng không quá đắt 150k/1 hộp


anh chủ quán đẹp zai bên cạnh là những hộp ruốc cá hồi  :hehe:

----------


## hangnt

Tất nhiên chúng tôi không quên tự sướng bên ngoài nhà hàng sau khi đã ăn no nê  :batting eyelashes: 


Sau bữa trưa no nê anh em trong công ty tôi quyết định đi hàm rồng luôn không nghỉ ngơi gì cả vì sợ đi về sẽ muộn >"<

Đoàn chúng tôi đi qua nhà thờ đá đầu tiên chúng tôi cũng ko lán lại lâu chỉ chụp vài kiểu ảnh rồi lên đường lên hàm rồng luôn


Nhà thờ đá nằm ngay trung tâm sapa


Đường bắt đầu lên hàm rồng


Giá vé lên hàm rồng năm nay có vẻ đắt 100k/1 người  :Gun Bandana: 


lúc lên mặt ai cũng rạng rỡ

----------


## hangnt

Tất nhiên chúng tôi cũng ko quên chọn cảnh đẹp để show hình  :hehe: 




Đừng nhìn 4 chị em chúng tôi mà hãy nhìn ra đằng sau  :dance: 


Anh Hiếu đang nhìn xa xăm gì vậy  :hehe: 


công lực của ông Điều thật thâm hậu  :cuoi1: 


Anh Cường có vẻ khoái chí với kiểu này  :cuoi:

----------


## hangnt

Đi được một đoạn chúng tôi bắt gặp biển bán và cho thuê trang phục dân tộc  :batting eyelashes:  


Chị Quyên trong đoàn tôi kêu gọi mọi người thuê vài bộ làm dáng chụp hình nhưng chúng tôi vẫn e dè cuối cùng bạn Thiết và bạn Điều là 2 người xung phong thuê trang phục tạo dáng chụp hình  :cuoi:  . Giá thuê một bộ trang phục dân tộc cũng khá rẻ 20k/ 1 bộ trong khoảng 1 tiếng thì phải cái này tôi cũng ko nhớ rõ lắm  :dance: 

Chúng tôi tranh thủ chụp ảnh, thời gian này ở Sapa cũng không được nhiều hoa lắm có khá nhiều cây đào ở dọc đường chúng tôi đi  :Embarrassment: 






Bạn Thiết nhìn thật xinh xắn trong trang phục dân tộc  :blushing: 

Chụp ảnh xong chúng tôi trả trang phục và tiếp tục hành trình leo lên hàm rồng


Đỉnh hàm rồng nhìn từ dưới

----------


## hangnt

Leo được một đoạn chúng tôi nghe thấy tiếng nhạc, tất cả anh em trong đoàn chạy theo tiếng nhạc thì ra hôm đó ở hàm rông tổ chức biểu diễn ca nhạc nhưng chỉ biểu diễn 30 phút. Ở dưới nhà sàn nơi biểu diễn có trò chơi bắn nỏ giá 10k/ 3 tên thế là có cuộc thi diễn ra giữa 3 anh em trong đoàn đó là tôi, anh cường với ông điều nếu ai thua thì phải trả tiền kết quả anh Cường là người thua phải trả tiền  :dance: 


Tiếng nhạc nổi lên đoàn chúng tôi leo lên hết nhà sàn tiết mục biểu diễn hôm đó là nhảy sạp 


Ban tổ chức kêu mọi người tham gia chúng tôi có chút e dè nhưng lúc sau cả đoàn chúng tôi đều leo lên tham gia rất nhiệt tình  :hehe: 


Hết 30 phút biểu diễn đoàn chúng tôi lại tiếp tục lên đường và tất nhiên ko quên chụp ảnh  :Wink: )


Tấm hình khá tâm đắc của ông Điều  :dance: 


Nào anh em tạo dáng  :Wink: )


4 chị em lại tranh thủ  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## hangnt

Cuối cùng đoàn chúng tôi cũng tới nơi  :hehe: 




Cái tướng ông Điều  :cuoi: 






Kết thúc chuyến đi hàm rồng đoàn chúng tôi đi xuống trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối, một chuyến đi "hành xác" khá thú vị phải không. Nếu bạn nào lần đầu đi về chắc sẽ bị đau chân tôi cũng bị đau nhức chân khá nhiều nhưng được khám phá hàm rồng bằng thực tế thật là thú vị.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hành xác kiểu này ai cũng muốn bạn ơi  :cuoi1: 
Nhà thờ đá nhìn đẹp quá

----------

